# Will my Olympus OM-1 Film slr's lenses work with any other digital slr?



## CamCracker (Mar 3, 2010)

Will my Olympus OM-1 Film slr's lenses work with any other digital slr? Like a canon rebel digital slr?


----------



## bazooka (Mar 3, 2010)

No... each brand has it's own mount, most have different mounts within the brand.


----------



## Derrel (Mar 3, 2010)

Well, if you can handle manually focusing, and manually closing the lens diaphragm down there are lots of lens adapters for sale that will allow your Olympus OM-series manual focusing lenses to be used on Canon d-slr bodies.

Google search on "Olympus OM to Canon EF lens adapter" and lots of hits come up. You will be able to maintain infinity focus too, which is nice.

Canon d-slr bodies adapt to MANY different lens systems. Canon d-slr bodies and Micro 4/3 body cameras are the best cameras for using older, manual focusing lenses on.


----------

